# Ben - 15 today!



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Ben is 15 today. Amazing and rather wonderful. 

Happy birthday Ben (he can't hear me, he's sleeping) 

Just out of interest, what is the longest living Goldie? Do males live longer than females (or vice versa)?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ben!  


I know we have a female golden on GRF that is 16/17. Amazing!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy birthday, Ben! Wishing you many more years with your family.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-how wonderful! Happy Birthday, Ben!!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! Happy birthday Ben. Hope you get lots of goodies.
My Buddy will be 14 in June. Don't tell him ...he thinks he is still a puppy.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ben!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy birthday Ben! May all your birthday wishes come true

I think Erin is the oldest goldie here at 17+


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic! Happy birthday, Ben! 
I just love to see these dogs living such long lives!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ben....do you have any pictures of the birthday boy?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ben! Hope you get lots of great presents.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a very happy birthday Ben! Hoping for many more!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

A HUGE happy birthday to BEN!!!  How very lucky you are that he is still healthy, living and loving life!! Enjoy every moment and I wish him many more years with you!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, what a special birthday! Happy birthday Ben.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy birthday Ben


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Many thanks all - Ben says "woof"!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just have to love the old gold. Happy Birthday Ben. Hope all your wishes come true.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wooo-eee - Have a great 15th birthday Ben


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEN!!!
Hugs & Kisses from Dylan, Frankie & Erica...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Ben!!*
arty: arty2::dblthumb2 :You_Rock_ :headbang2 :squintdan :woot2: :jester: :jamming: :rockon: :banana: :artydude


*and
:worthless
*​


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

I love this forum!! I love to see so many of our friends getting to such a ripe old age!!

Happy Birthday, Ben!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ben! We need pics!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ben!
It is wonderful, fantastic, GReat and thrilling that it is your birthday.:

It would be gooooood to have pictures of the birthday boy. (hint, hint)


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll need to hunt out the most recent pics when my wife gets home.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy 15th Birthday Ben, you go and have yourself a grand ole day


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW - How wonderful!! Have a wonderful birthday Ben! 
:wavey:arty:arty2:


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Boy!!:smooch: May you have many more!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ben! 15 and fabulous! Watch out Mom and Dad, he'll be wanting to get his driver's license next year!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

WOW, happy birthday, Ben and what a wonderful family you have to have taken such good care of you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy 15th Birthday Ben!!!! You are so blessed to have your Ben for 15 years and may you have him for many more. I hope you will have some pictures to share with us of him. I love old gold.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet boy. We need pics !!!
I know one Golden that lived to be 20 and heard of another that was 22 when she passed. Spudmom had a really old girl, I think she was 18.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks again - will root out some pics tomorrow.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ben.. let's see some pics of your baby....It's wonderful to have a golden for so long..Candy was 16 when she went to the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ben*

Have a very Happy Birthday, BEN, AND I hope your Mom can take some pics of you!!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ben!


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Ben is 'celebrating' by breaking wind in a rather nasally arresting manner ......... ho hum.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy, happy 15th birthday, Ben, whether you're gaseous or not:doh: Here's a photo of my Cody's brother at age 16 years and 3 months. He went to join his brothers soon after this picture was taken.....


----------



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ben! arty:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ben!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ben!


----------



## doug31 (Aug 27, 2010)

Happy birthday! I wish my GR can live till this age!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ben.....we would LOVE to see a pic!


----------

